# TTS vs TTRS



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I finally met an RS over the weekend that was up for a bit of fun, a nardo ttrs, Staffs (anyone on here?)

Pleasantly surprised to find there was barely anything in it, neck and neck up to x mph. I suspect pushing into silly speeds it would have eventually had me but traffic spoiled play.

Is the RS badge worth the extra money? :?: [smiley=argue.gif] :mrgreen:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

For me yes, the engine being the main point that gives the car it's charac and personality.

Looks better too, in that it's aggressive.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Was it xx or xxx mph? 8)


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

jabiqq said:


> Was it xx or xxx mph? 8)


Quality.... :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

bang on the speed limit for the roads


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

By the sound of it the TTS is the best value out there, altough down on power it's also down on weight so that no doubt levels things a bit more.

Never been in or driven a current TTS so can't really add anything useful


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I would be a bit curious to run my 330hp TT vs a TTS or TTRS. Placeborick? :mrgreen: B31 here
There is a certain airfield nearby with a drag strip. Last time I was there in my Westfield, it was empty with unrestricted access.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

It is true, if you look at some of the autobahn 0-155mph videos, the TTS keeps up with the RS up to around 115mph. But then it quite dramatically runs out of puff, crawling the rest of the way, while the RS is still pulling a lot stronger.

I would imagine, since I haven't driven one, that the RS would feel a bit faster, due to the extra torque. But at the kind of speeds you'll be doing on the roads, it isn't really much faster than a TTS.

The RS has much higher tuning potential than the TTS, not that the TTS is a slouch, but the RS can give cars costing more than twice as much a shock, thats probably where its biggest bang for buck is found. It also has better brakes to handle the extra power.

Other than that, if you're just using it on the roads and with no tuning planned, its more of an aesthetic, emotional, sensory kind of difference. It looks more aggressive, accelerates more aggressively, and sounds more aggressive.

I don't think its really enough to justify the price though, personally. Maybe I'd change my mind if I drove one. But to me, even though it is more aggressive, its not by enough. It should have looked more like the 420 concept. As it is, its not different looking enough from the TTS IMO. Also, the wheels suck 

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/bud6Yg6lvtk/maxresdefault.jpg
https://www.autoguide.com/blog/wp-conte ... oncept.jpg

I still think its a great car, but it was just a bit of a disappointment to me when it came out, if it just offered more than the sound of the engine... I know it has more power but I would hardly use it, or even notice much difference vs the TTS, so if it just had that bit more theatre I would have really wanted it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

This one comes up fairly frequently.

Not too surprisingly anyone with a TTRS said that it's worth the extra money, anyone with a TTS says it isn't.

Assuming the TTS interior is the same (sans carbon fibre option) it makes for the best value option in the range. But if you have the money and engine noise is something you value, then the TTRS is worth the extra pennies.

"On the road" a ~1s 1/4 mile time difference is going to feel pretty close, I think there's about 1.2s difference from what I've seen, which is a fair bit of extra performance and as noted will only really make it's case in triple digits.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Probably the TTS is and always has been the sweet spot in the range.

I had a Mk2 TTS for 5 years then a Mk3 for 2yrs before getting my RS. They may be similar on paper etc but unless it's psychological I would say the RS is much more rapid. Increase in speed is very swift and there's loads more grunt.

It's a no brainer either way as they're both cracking cars.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

placeborick said:


> Pleasantly surprised to find there was barely anything in it, neck and neck up to x mph. I suspect pushing into silly speeds it would have eventually had me but traffic spoiled play.


Sorry if silly question, but did the RS driver know you've been racing him?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

lol Olly yes, it was a thumbs up, let's go 8)

Yeah agreed TTS was running out of grunt for sure but how often are we really going at it.

Don't get me wrong the RS sounds great and yeah would be a beast with some tuning, if you're rich enough that an extra £15k doesn't matter


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you want to justify a car purchase you will... 
RS is faster without doubt and you can measure that. Is the RS better than the S? That can't be measured with a stop watch... but the difference is not worth the extra for me. I'd buy many other things first before the RS


----------



## data1of9 (Sep 28, 2017)

Another way to look at it: are there many of the RS buyers who have expressed remorse and wished they had bought a TTS?


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

anyone know the actual weight difference?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

TTS Coupe kerb weight is 1440 or 1460kg, RS is 1515kg.

Basically an average bloke as passenger, not an earth shattering difference but probably enough for the power difference at 0-illegal speeds.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

placeborick said:


> I finally met an RS over the weekend that was up for a bit of fun, a nardo ttrs, Staffs (anyone on here?)
> 
> Pleasantly surprised to find there was barely anything in it, neck and neck up to x mph. I suspect pushing into silly speeds it would have eventually had me but traffic spoiled play.
> 
> Is the RS badge worth the extra money? :?: [smiley=argue.gif] :mrgreen:


Well, no, IMO it isn't. But then that wouldn't stop me ordering an RS...

From my experiences, the TTS and TT RS in mk3 guise are very close on the road in terms of performance and road holding. I've had a couple of RS drivers try to put manners on me and failed to pull away from me. Same with a new RS5, that I can assure you was definitely gunning it and failed to get away from me. I'm not into taking my car to three figures on a public road, but I suspect that's the point where the TT RS would start to pull away from an equivalent MY TTS. The one area where the RS does outperform the TTS is braking. I have found my TTS brakes somewhat wanting when I have really leaned on them. I had an RS3 8v for a short while and the brakes were a lot better than both the mk3 TTS I have owned. Interestingly, with the RS3, I had a few run ins with S3's (8v) and I struggled to pull away from them until I hit higher speeds. But&#8230; _that _engine compensates for a lot of that


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Went with the TTS because it's about as small and light of an engine per the power it puts out that one can get. I also never go above 90MPH, and the TTS gets significantly better gas mileage. Doesn't sound as awesome, but I don't need 400 HP. It's just an ever diminishing return. I'm sure the RS is fantastic though, don't get me wrong...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Both are excellent cars, and like others have a few downsides to them.

Petrol Ped on YouTube has an interesting review of a TTS Coupe and an RS Roadster. Of course there is even more noise in the roadster but he found the TTS quick, and he had the MKII version.

I suppose the usp for the RS is the engine and sound. I doubt many would be disappointed with either, unless you are used to a supercar.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

That's precisely it, it's all relative to your experiences and previous ownership.

A mate of mine had an old Fiesta ST, has just got a brand new Hyundai i30N and absolutely loves it. It's not in the same league as a TTS or RS but it's actually a cracking car for the money.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I own both a TTS and TTRS of the current generation. S is my daily, RS my fun car so I drive both pretty much back to back all the time  The main appeal of the RS for me is the sound of the 5-cylinder. Would still say that objectively speaking the S is by far the better deal, the performance difference is not that big to justify the price difference. My S is a manual which gives it another character and increases the weight difference between the two. The S is so much lighter in fact that it just feels a bit more nimble and I do like the manual gearbox. So all in all I am stil happy with both


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

RuuTT said:


> I own both a TTS and TTRS of the current generation.


Wow I thought I was a TT fan... Haha


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

I am a TTRS MK3 owner and no regrets having bought it over the TTS. Don't get me wrong the TTS is an awesome car, but the TTRS goes that little bit further ......especially in performance. I would probably go a a super specked TTS in my favourite colour over a very basic TTRS is a colour I don't like.


----------



## 996cab (Sep 24, 2018)

mirinjawbo said:


> anyone know the actual weight difference?


Not weighed a TT-S however I can share following info...;
- MK3 TT-RS Coupe weighed in at 1486kg
- MK3 TT-RS Roadster weighed in at 1578kg

In comparison ...
- MK2 TT-RS Manual Roadster weighed in at 1563kg 
- MK7.5 R Golf Hatcback DSG comes in at 1515kg 
- 718 Cayman S PDK is 1436kg.

All vehicles are still here with us so we can verify these at any time.

I expect TT-S to come in at least 25kg less to the TT-RS so on a Coupe around 1450kg.

These newer cars have gained some weight, surprisingly.

My impression of TT-RS - not blown away in stock trim however considerable improvement in stock trim over MK2 TT. If I had to settle for a TT-S, I would have been happy but not necessarily happier.

Will buy either based on what is available more so than anything else...either are fine examples of what Audi can do...

As for the 718 Cayman S...waited for ages to acquire one and tbh, at least PDK is great and that is all I will say.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

mirinjawbo said:


> anyone know the actual weight difference?


According to the car papers, empty wieghts;

My manual gearbox TTS: 1340 kg
My (obviously DSG) TTRS: 1415 kg


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

NardoTtrs said:


> I would probably go a a super specked TTS in my favourite colour over a very basic TTRS is a colour I don't like.


What I did. The RS was £63k in the spec I wanted and that's about ten grand more than I am willing to cough up for a TT right now. My TTS was close to £50k, £2500 of that was the paint, but I got five grand in discounts off that and a good finance deal to boot. None of that was on offer when ordering an RS. Best they could do was about a grand off. Now I have a fairly unique car that feels uber special and has all the toys I wanted. It's plenty fast enough for me as well. I just don't think I would have felt the same with a low spec RS.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

My RS is low spec, just black pack, 20" wheels, tints and sports exhaust but it's enough for me. I would have liked comfort and sound and miss the B&O, but glad not to have advanced key.

What annoys me is Audi's negative attitude to warranty and after market security devices.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

all depends on colour - we know blue cars are the fastest..


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> NardoTtrs said:
> 
> 
> > I would probably go a a super specked TTS in my favourite colour over a very basic TTRS is a colour I don't like.
> ...


What Mark Pred said! Did exactly the same with my TTS (pick up on Fri!)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I suppose the only counter arguement to that is to get a new fully loaded RS negotiated down to TTS money :mrgreen:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I suppose the only counter arguement to that is to get a new fully loaded RS negotiated down to TTS money :mrgreen:


Yeah right like that will ever happen :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Huge deals were available for the RS, so all depends what you're comparing to...


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

RuuTT said:


> I own both a TTS and TTRS of the current generation...The main appeal of the RS for me is the sound of the 5-cylinder. Would still say that objectively speaking the S is by far the better deal, the performance difference is not that big to justify the price difference.


I've been asking the TTS vs TTRS question a lot recently.

(Background, I had a TTS and sold it exactly one year ago, in order to replace it with a TTRS. Well, the TTRS got held in port, and I didn't go through with it. I bought a 911T)

Now, I wish I hadn't sold the TTS. I am thinking (again) of getting a TTS for a daily driver and (cheaper) track tool.

My comment is that the 2019 TTS, with the Competition package, will have much of the cosmetic upgrades that drove me to order the TTRS (i.e. the carbon interior. A weird hexagonal grill... It even has the wing - not that I am a wing fan.) Meaning the 2019 price difference between the S and RS will come down to a $15k? (USD) for one extra cylinder. Yes, a vast difference in noise and power - but, as said above, in regular street use, who would notice?

Seems like in 2019 the difference will be down to the extra cylinder.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

@BlackOptic how does the 911T compare to TTS?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

BlackOptic said:


> but, as said above, in regular street use, who would notice?


Trust me, you will notice. It's awesome.


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> @BlackOptic how does the 911T compare to TTS?


I don't want to turn the TTS vs TTRS thread into a TT vs 911 thread. But, I can say that for most purposes, most of the time, they both feel equally quick/turn-y/powerful/fun. The 911T (seen here) seems to have an uncanny ability to carve turns - maybe because of the Torque Vectoring. I haven't taken it on a track yet to really explore the top end of the rev range. For most roads you would never need to get out of 3rd gear (you are at 75 before you know it). The simple biggest difference is a wonderful manual transmission and wonderful lightweight bucket seats. My only niggle with the TTS was that (at my height) the seatbelts came across my shoulder too low - the 911 doesn't suffer here. Alas, the 911 doesn't 'fart' on the gear change like the TTS did, but it does have a burble / backfire on the Sports setting downshift. The storage on the TT can't be beat - the 911 only has to contend with carrying some boxes of wine. At the end of the day, either car brings a lot of joy and s-mileage, and look great in their own way.  Btw, the Porsche clan are a bunch of snobs.


----------

